# Orchard/Farm Work



## dprogram (Jul 15, 2011)

I've read some other older posts from people who have worked on orchards and farms but wanted to know if anyone has any new info for this type of work this year. Mainly this summer's growing season in the South. Thanks for any info!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 15, 2011)

i don't know specifics....but around hendersonville nc, south of asheville is apple country....lots of orchards...you could probably google it


----------



## dprogram (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. Our Strawberry season is over and I probably won't have my shit together until fall but I'm planning now so I'll have work when I'm ready to get out. I like Asheville...pretty in dem dere hills.


----------

